# Results from Spongy's Diet Plan



## muscleink (Nov 17, 2012)

Hope this is the right place to post. I started on Spongy's personalized diet plan 12 weeks ago, and wanted to share my results in case anyone was wondering who to go to for nutrition. 

I wanted to lean out and get my bf% down so I could start a cycle without the extra weight. 

I started off at 185.4 lbs and weigh 183.4 today. As you can see, i definitely lost bodyfat and gained some muscle. My bf% readings were off to begin with, so I'm not sure how much I lost, but proof is in the pics. Still have some shedding to do but happy with the results and hard work. Now on to the next phase - getting bigger  just need to find a reputable source


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 17, 2012)

you lost some fat forsure


----------



## 69nites (Nov 17, 2012)

Looks like you're ready for a nice winter bulk.


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 17, 2012)

Nice work.. spongey is the man..


----------



## DF (Nov 17, 2012)

Great job brother


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 17, 2012)

Lookin good


----------



## anewguy (Nov 17, 2012)

Nice work man.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 17, 2012)

Looks good. Spongy knows his shizzle. On his diet it was the first time I cut off a bunch of fat with no appreciable loss of muscle.  And all I had to do was what he told me. I loved it!


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 18, 2012)

Looking good, Bro! Good progress!


----------



## muscleink (Nov 18, 2012)

yeah i dont think the pics do it justice - bad lighting and low angle. Just makes me want to work harder seeing results



PillarofBalance said:


> Looks good. Spongy knows his shizzle. On his diet it was the first time I cut off a bunch of fat with no appreciable loss of muscle.  And all I had to do was what he told me. I loved it!


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 18, 2012)

Great job and give yourself most the credit you had to do it and stick too it.

Guys like Spongy can give you what you lack in knowledge but if not followed which I'm willing to be majority of people don't then cry wolf blaming the person rather then fess up they still eat like shit.

Spongy gives the tools it's up to you to use them.

I know this I will use him myself when I'm either heading into shoulder surgery or after I think pre surgery is smartest so that I don't get sloppy during recovery which is up to 1 year.

By the way very few people that sell diet plans actual know WTF they are doing as most use the same template built for themselves and or wives and thing it's a 1 size fit's all, Spongy is unique and understands your body, his body and all his other clients are different there is similarities in people but not all are the same and can use the same plan as the next guy. Some foods maybe good for one guy but not liked much by your body. Despite hat most believe timing is the same don't work for all either some people can handle less carbs longer then others some people can not start a day off without carbs some people can carb up before bed some people can stay off carbs a few days some must have at least 30g plus a day, we are all different.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 18, 2012)

Great job brother.


----------



## TR90125 (Nov 18, 2012)

Awesome work!


----------



## HH (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice results man, keep up the good work!


----------



## brown1106 (Dec 29, 2012)

Man, I just started his diet plan and after seeing this, I'm stoked... My before pics (well, I'll leave that for another day). I have a long way to go but, at least I'm going. Easy diet to follow and hired a personal trainer, I'm going for it!


----------



## brown1106 (Dec 29, 2012)

I started spongy's diet plan just under a week ago. I also hired a personal trainer and followed spongy's advice on test, I lost 7lbs in week 1. Quitting soft drinks has been tough but it's getting easier each day...


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 29, 2012)

good work!!!!


----------



## Spongy (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice bro!  Start a log!  lol.


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 29, 2012)

Props and Kudos to all.... you look great brother!


Respect,
Vette


----------

